# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Angry Cyclone Box v1.0.0.11671 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new update is released. 
- Added PA_SIMLOC30 Original Nokia RPL Write support in SIMLOCK2 format
- The NCK length is now automatically recognized upon RPL write, so correct NCK array lenght might be assumed
- Minor changes and bugfixes 
Autoupdate should do the job, in case of any problems (or interrupted update) you can manually download exe from  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and place in C:\Program Files\Cyclone Box\ 
Best Regards,   Cyclone Team

----------


## GSM-AYA

متابعة ممتازة

----------


## seffari



----------


## hamidove

شكرا لك    شكرا لك

----------

